# Kumho Solus KH16 vs. Ecsta LX Platinum



## CSmith (Apr 29, 2000)

I'm trying to decide between these two for my daily driver (old Volvo = non-performance car so I value a nice ride and quiet tires that have a long treadwear rating) I'm only interested in Kumho brand since I love them so much. I have the KH16 on my car now and they are a great tire - quiet, nice ride and have lasted quite long.
Tire Rack has the new Platinum LX for only a few dollars difference. I'm wondering if anyone has one one or the other (or both) and can provide feedback.
They are both "Grand Touring All-Season" tires, treadwear is higher on the LX Platimum (440 vs. 600).
Usually, the logic in tires is "buy the latest and greatest" but I'm curious as to why the price is only $3 different between these two tires...especially since they occupy the exact same market spot (Grand Touring All-Season.)


----------



## XDrewX (Jul 29, 2001)

I have the KH16, and they have the worst wet weather traction I have ever encountered.
I have them on a Pontiac Grand Prix.


----------



## branedamag (Mar 8, 2008)

I have the LX Platinums on my GLI. After 20,000+miles, they show little wear. Handling is definitely noticeably worse than the original summer tires, but not awful. Winter traction was surprisingly good. I like them ok, but I will probably try something different if they ever wear out.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2008)

*Re: Kumho Solus KH16 vs. Ecsta LX Platinum (CSmith)*

The LX normally has a higher sped rating than the KH16, which might perk up the handling a little.


----------



## CSmith (Apr 29, 2000)

*Re: Kumho Solus KH16 vs. Ecsta LX Platinum ([email protected])*

Thanks for the replies. I've noticed the price of the slowly KH16s creeping up. In fact, now the two tires are exactly the same price.
Doc - do you know if the LX Platinum is the replacement for the KH16? There seems to be overlap and I can't figure out why these two tires are roughly the same specs and same price. Seems weird?


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2008)

*Re: Kumho Solus KH16 vs. Ecsta LX Platinum (CSmith)*


_Quote, originally posted by *CSmith* »_Thanks for the replies. I've noticed the price of the slowly KH16s creeping up. In fact, now the two tires are exactly the same price.
Doc - do you know if the LX Platinum is the replacement for the KH16? There seems to be overlap and I can't figure out why these two tires are roughly the same specs and same price. Seems weird? 

The Platinum is considered a step up in that they have a higher speed rating and are supposed to be better in wet. The mileage warranties are close to each other, but I have not had anyone that was worn the LX out yet to see if 60K miles is realistic. Not sure why the prices are fluxuating, though


----------



## CSmith (Apr 29, 2000)

*Re: Kumho Solus KH16 vs. Ecsta LX Platinum ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
The Platinum is considered a step up in that they have a higher speed rating and are supposed to be better in wet. The mileage warranties are close to each other, but I have not had anyone that was worn the LX out yet to see if 60K miles is realistic. Not sure why the prices are fluxuating, though

Thanks for the info Doc! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Slimjimmn (Apr 8, 2006)

*Re: Kumho Solus KH16 vs. Ecsta LX Platinum (CSmith)*

I have had both sets on cars I have owned.
the kh16 is more of a highway tire, it grips good in all weather conditions.
The LX platinum is good in all conditions accept snow, it gets ok traction because of the softer rubber used. It grips better than any tire I have had for the price of them in dry conditions (and it lays nice patches also)


----------

